# Unified Tow Brake



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a Jeep Liberty that I've been working on and removed a D-Celerator Unified Tow Brake by US Gear. I made sure to keep everything as intact as possible so it could be used in another vehicle. I will never have a use for it since I will never dinghy tow my Liberty behind an RV. From what I see online a new system is about $1150 for parts. I listed it on KSL for $850 or best offer. I'd be more willing to make a deal for someone on here. I'm sure someone out there has a use for it. I did test the vacuum pump and it works when battery power is applied to it.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/53882954


----------

